# Bosch Wall Scanner



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I can't use those things. Every time I pick one up it registers "stud" even if I'm nowhere near a wall. Must be me :icon_cool:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

erics37 said:


> I can't use those things. Every time I pick one up it registers "stud" even if I'm nowhere near a wall. Must be me :icon_cool:


i cant use those, because people make that same joke, and i end up throwing the stud finder at them so hard it shatters into 47 billion different pieces.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> i cant use those, because people make that same joke, and i end up throwing the stud finder at them so hard it shatters into 47 billion different pieces.


Bring it on! I'm studly enough to handle it.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> i cant use those, because people make that same joke, and i end up throwing the stud finder at them so hard it shatters into 47 billion different pieces.


 
:laughing::laughing::laughing: I have the same problem, only instead of stud jokes its kick your ladder jokes, and instead of exploding stud finders.....


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

erics37 said:


> Bring it on! I'm studly enough to handle it.


send me one, and ill happily throw it at you. :laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I was pulling some cable for an AV guy that had one, kind of just prefer my cheaper Zircon that shows the start dead centre and end of the studs.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

A new tool. Franklin Prosensor.

http://www.todayshomeowner.com/television/2012/06/03/national-hardware-show-2012/


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

I have the same Bosch model, doesn't work real good for me either.

I thought you guys would have been all over one of these:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Marcus said:


> I have the same Bosch model, doesn't work real good for me either.
> 
> I thought you guys would have been all over one of these:


Its about $450 here, out of my price range plus its a big unit.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

You can pick the bare skin up on eBay for just under AU$100 - handy if you already have the M12 batteries, I suppose.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Still waiting for a review on the SubScanner. I'm too cheap to buy one before someone else has...


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

99cents said:


> Still waiting for a review on the SubScanner. I'm too cheap to buy one before someone else has...


I'll give a review for the milwaukee subscan tool. I've had it about a year and a use it mainly for locating rebar in concrete. It works fairly well and the learning curve for the unit is short. The only issue I have had with it was the size, trying to use it in a tight space is impossible. I would give in 4 out 5 stars. Also the unit doesn't roll on concrete real well usually just drags along.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

tates1882 said:


> I'll give a review for the milwaukee subscan tool. I've had it about a year and a use it mainly for locating rebar in concrete. It works fairly well and the learning curve for the unit is short. The only issue I have had with it was the size, trying to use it in a tight space is impossible. I would give in 4 out 5 stars. Also the unit doesn't roll on concrete real well usually just drags along.


How is it for locating wire in a wall? Can it tell the difference between live and dead? How about Cat 6, coax, etc? Thanks


----------



## case320 (Mar 4, 2009)

I will give the same review for the milwaukee as tates. works well for rebar in floors.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

99cents said:


> How is it for locating wire in a wall? Can it tell the difference between live and dead? How about Cat 6, coax, etc? Thanks


I never have really used it for that function, I thought the later generations didn't have a "live wire" function. I know mine does. It will pick up pvc in concrete.


----------



## Kingstud (Apr 5, 2013)

I have that bosch, I need a training video. everytime I have tried to use it it I get get beeping and flashing, reread the manual. I retired it and use zircon e50, fast and reliable as I have ever used. Also Stud For Sure works well, no batts to replace, small enough to keep in your bags and only $8. magnets stick to drywall screws, so strong it will yank out of your fingers when you pass one if it's shallow http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000IKK0OI/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

99cents said:


> Still waiting for a review on the SubScanner. I'm too cheap to buy one before someone else has...


Theres a couple decent review videos on YouTube.

I want one, but I'm waiting for all the old trades guys to retire or die. I cant handle all the jokes and prodding that comes with using any kind of stud finder / wall scanner. I'm sensitive. 

The SubScanner looks awesome, except for the price and probably as another has said, the size.


----------

